# More Ike



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Click the image to go to the "Ike gallery"


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon, that has got to be THE photo of the week. it says it all. very haunting.

your gallery gives me bitter sweet feelings. great photos, but such a mess to clean up. i am glad you were able to take photos.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shot..good eye and opportunistic shooting.. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Great. Pbase is blocked here at work and I have no power at home. Why so mean to me? 

We're all fine BTW. Huge cleanup at home. Huge cleanup at the properties, but we had the Galleria open at 8am Sunday morning. We lot a 30x100' block wall on top of the Regency Garage in addition to all the glass. Please let me know if anyone finds it.

Your baby is fine btw Arlon and I got to use it a bit.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Definately an opportunistic shot! I looked out the back yard and saw this guy grabbed my camera and got about three shots, checked the pic, looked up and he was gone..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you should send this shot off to National Geographic, Arlon. opportunist or not, you took it and it's stunning.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Arlon, that is a fantastic photo.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

A W E S O M E


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, Arlon...that one has so much potential. You ought to submit it to the Chronicle or even the major news groups. It tells the tale very well.....Entitle it something like "Dawn to Dark".... Rich


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats just 2cool! Fantastic job Arlon.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice but bad situation


----------



## Jakjr65 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hats off to all the wonderful photos and information on this site. I have 2 questions: any pics of the Berrmuda beach area and di the homes on Bermuda beach make it ? also, If "Piledriver" is reading - Jim, how idd you make out ? we have you in our prayers. I hope your house is still there ..we will absolutely come back next summer if you are renting.
best wishes to all of you .
Jackie


----------

